# Ladies lounge #2 update!



## nitrosister (May 18, 2007)

Hey gals! I just updated the site...again. I put up more pics from the Rogue River adventure I just finished. I sure do wish I was still on the river. Anyways, check it out and if anyone needs info on how to do their own Rogue River multi-day, ask away! It sure is a fun trip.

Liquidlogic Ladies Lounge

Happy Paddlin,
Christina Russell


----------

